# Вопрос об отсохших ногах и мокрых штанах



## neformatnaya (22 Май 2017)

Уважаемые врачи, ответьте. пожалуйста, на вопрос: сколько было РЕАЛЬНЫХ случаев в вашей практике или практике ваших коллег того, что у человека была большая грыжа, он отказывался от операции и нога "отсыхала" и после кашля/чихания/неловкого движения грыжа отрывалась и у человека выпадали тазовые функции??


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Май 2017)

Писающих в штаны 2-3 в год, на 1000 первичных в болью в спине от грыжи.
Не восстановившихся ног, 2-3 на 500 со слабостью, в год.


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (22 Май 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, и что с ними было дальше?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Май 2017)

Пациент с грыжей написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, и что с ними было дальше?


Те, кто со слабостью, не восстановившихся до удовлетворительного состояния, за год 1-2 из 20.
Те кто писал, на операцию быстрее, восстанавливаются почти все. За 10 лет только 1-2 остались с проблемой.
Все приблизительно, но думаю так.
Это при полностью организованном лечении со стимуляцией нерва и мышцы, и мочевого пузыря и прочее...
Делаем все, кроме барокамеры.


----------



## neformatnaya (22 Май 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Писающих в штаны 2-3 в год, на 1000 первичных в болью в спине от грыжи.
> Не восстановившихся ног, 2-3 на 500 со слабостью, в год.


С этими симптомами пациенты уже приходили? А было такое, что с ними это случалось после отказа от операции?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Май 2017)

Так они отказались и пришли со слабой ногой или с недержанием.
Есть такие кто пришел с боль в ноге и при осмотре выявляем слабость, подтверждаем ЭНМГ, предлагаем операцию, при отказе от операции, что чаще всего, лечение.


----------

